
Strike the Game of Worker Rebellion – Trailer Video - oblib
https://youtu.be/i9wLETWiBC4
======
oblib
I thought this was pretty interesting, and funny too. I have to admit that
it's a cool idea for a game and that I chuckled a bit watching the video.

